# Problème connexion sous safari avec proxy (gmail, msn)



## shynou (5 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous.

Je viens juste d'avoir mon mac book et j'ai un petit problème.
J'ai différents réseaux : celui de mon appart --> aucun problème
et celui de mon école et là....ça marche pas...

Je suis connectée sur ce réseau avec un proxy et je n'arrive pas à accéder à gmail (directement sur safari), ni à msn (par le logiciel que j'ai téléchargé sur l'ordi).

J'ai essayé de chercher le problème mais je trouve pas et je sais pas où chercher : 
- est ce qu'il y a un paramétrage de safari qui bloque?
- est ce que je dois paramétrer gmail et msn? 

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## pascalformac (5 Novembre 2008)

c'est pas ton mac le souci c'est le proxy du lieu

en passant
on peut tchatter en ligne
par exemple là
meebo.com tchatt en ligne tous protocoles

ou contourner l'acces gmail via une extension firefox
( j'ai plus le nom)


----------



## shynou (5 Novembre 2008)

ok donc en fait je ne peux rien y faire?


----------



## pascalformac (5 Novembre 2008)

si, changer d'école
---
et si t'as mal lu je viens de te donner 2 mesures de contournements pour msn et gmail


----------



## shynou (5 Novembre 2008)

si si j'ai vu, je te remercie. je vais effectivement aller parler au responsable réseau !!!


----------



## shynou (5 Novembre 2008)

ok pour msn c'est bon, par contre pour gmail, tu penses donc que je peux le faire marcher sous firefox ou c'est juste un contournement sur safari?



Ok, merci.


----------



## pascalformac (5 Novembre 2008)

qui ne fera rien 
( à part peut etre te dire de bidouiller les ports)

edit 
tu sais ici ce n'est pas un tchatt mais un forum tech 
si tu as une info à apporter peu après un post tu utiises le bouton


----------

